# TikTok Dog Barking Challenge



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

What a really stupid and ridiculous thing: Stick your face into your dog and bark loudly and post the event. Watch them freak out. Oh, what fun, eh, especially when they are sleeping? I didn't watch the TikTok stuff cause I don't do that. But the article had several veterinarians and dog training professionals saying this is a stupid thing to do. Duh. 

Never, never would i/we do that. But we do chit chat with our Catahoulas with woofing and cooing and dog lovin'. It's amazing how much of human speech they know. It goes way past that, past squirrel, rabbit and I Love You. But to flip them out is to get your face ripped off. Just last night the DW did something we haven't done before and she did a pig woof/snort. Our 90# male dog did the equivalent to handsprings. He's a smart SOB but he was confused. He threw toys. He slurpt faces. He had to check pens.

What times we live in.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

In order to communicate with a dog, you should be at least as smart as the dog.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> In order to communicate with a dog, you should be at least as smart as the dog.


Or TikTok. This i's a dangerous venue.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Some stuff is really dangerous. Lots of photos.with babies sleeping hugging a laying down sleeping horses head. Just one sudden jump and its over. Lots of rescue dogs with kids on first day/night again face to face. Idk maybe I have just seem what happens too many times with animals kids and rescues


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sort of reminds me of a time I was sitting in the ER once it is always a good place to hear interesting stories I was there , well for a reason.

kid gets rushed in face is a mess 

mother crying 

family dog just bit the kid in he face , mother wailing how it actually wasn't the dogs fault , there was a kid at each end of the dog one playing with the dog and one who thought it was a good idea to try and hit the wagging tail with a hammer. well then the kid with the hammer connected with the dogs tail and his little brother was at the end with the teeth , didn't go so well for the little brother , they got his face stitched up he was going to have some interesting scars


----------



## beatsclo (6 mo ago)

Well, I tried to do that when I was a kid. I did that to cows, dogs, cats, and other animals I could find. Sometimes the cows even answered me, and I thought they understood me. And then I was afraid that I said something bad in cow language. But TikTok takes it to another level. I am not against that app, but it just well demonstrates well how many stupid people are out there who've got nothing else to do. I use this app for business purposes because it’s easy to get new followers there from Buy TikTok Followers - Instant 1 Minute Delivery and develop an account, so people order from you. Nowadays, people trust companies with active social media more.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My late father thought it was a good idea to growl into the dog's face, while flicking his hind end at the same time.

Not too brilliant.

The old man went to the ER to get his nose stitched up. To his credit, he insisted to the ER doc that it was because a piece of wood flew back off the table saw and into his face, despite it being a very obvious bite wound. Either he did not want the dog to have to be quarantined at the pound for 10 days, or he did not want to admit that he did something so foolish.


----------

